# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Ψηφιακός παλμογράφος Rigol DS1054Z + Προθερμαντήρας Aoyue Int 883

## toni31

Πωλείται ψηφιακός παλμογράφος Rigol DS1054Z, με τις έξτρα δυνατότητες του DS1104Z.
   300€

Aoyue Προθερμαντήρας Int 883 μαζί με την βάση για τον αέρα.
250€


Και τα δύο σε άριστη κατάσταση.

----------

